# Knee Pad



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

I am aware that there are knee pads available for other marks of TT's, but would like to have one for my Mk3.
Does anyone know where I might get one or does it have to be custom made?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Only the Mk1 had the knee pads. Maybe one of those could be used otherwise it would be the custom made route.

Not sure what other cars have a knee pad but maybe one from some other car could fit?

Or get used to the discomfort of resting your knee against the centre console.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Knee pad??? Jesus christ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stanyer said:


> Knee pad??? Jesus christ


No not for kneeling down praying. He'd be needing these in that case ....


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Knee pad??? Jesus christ
> ...


haha very true although if he did that he might not get up again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> Only the Mk1 had the knee pads. Maybe one of those could be used otherwise it would be the custom made route.
> 
> Not sure what other cars have a knee pad but maybe one from some other car could fit?
> 
> Or get used to the discomfort of resting your knee against the centre console.


Strangely enough I'm trying to avoid the discomfort felt by resting my knee on the centre console.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> Knee pad??? Jesus christ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So interesting to get a reasoned answer to a reasonable question. If you don't understand the question, please leave it to those who know.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Edinburra said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Knee pad??? Jesus christ
> ...


the only part im failing to understand is why you would want to ruin the centre console with a "pad". Its somewhat cushioned anyway. Just dont rest your leg against it of it hurts so much. Thats what i said to my grandad when i gave him a lift

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe have a look at the extended leather package. As part of that you get a padded leather trim around the centre console which might help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

How about one of these and some cellotape, I have heard it all now :lol:

http://sanitarynapkins.50webs.com/image ... -liner.jpg


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Gulliver said:


> How about one of these and some cellotape, I have heard it all now :lol:
> 
> http://sanitarynapkins.50webs.com/image ... -liner.jpg


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Hubby struggles with this kind of thing as he's tall and has long legs so I can understand the reason for the question. Not that I have any answers :roll: He's fancied cars before now but couldn't have them because they didn't suit his legs


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Edinburra said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Only the Mk1 had the knee pads. Maybe one of those could be used otherwise it would be the custom made route.
> ...


I must have understood the question then. 

A used Mk1 knee pad is cheap enough to use as a test piece: http://www.selectvehiclespares.co.uk/pa ... 5101&str=1

You'd obviously have to sort out how to attach it as I think that on the Mk1 it's bolted to the rails. Velcro or double sided tape maybe but you don't want it falling off and mayb getting under the pedals. 
The earpads from some headphones may also work, light and easy to stick in place, and perhaps cut a bit of black foram to fill the centre of them. 
Massage tables have a variety of shaped pillows or cushions; maybe one of them would suit?

Ultimately the best way is to have something custom made to follow the shape of the centre console and then you can have the filling to your spec too.


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

I thought of this thread on an extended drive yesterday and find my TTS' extended leather "padding", albeit thin, to be adequate. Would it be possible to retrofit same to your TT?


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts on this matter, I've looked on eBay and have found quite a few "knee pads/rests" for other marques that with some adjustments should meet my requirements.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Huey52 said:


> I thought of this thread on an extended drive yesterday and find my TTS' extended leather "padding", albeit thin, to be adequate. Would it be possible to retrofit same to your TT?


Thanks for your reply, I must admit I hadn't thought of that as a solution but I shall now.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Maybe have a look at the extended leather package. As part of that you get a padded leather trim around the centre console which might help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
Funnily enough, we have problems with the extended leather package on our TTS.
It has black leather on the centre console with red stitching and when I drive in shorts - the hard stitching scrapes my knees!









Being in a hot country - I am probably in shorts more often than formal long trousers - so my knee is always sore!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Edinburra said:


> Huey52 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of this thread on an extended drive yesterday and find my TTS' extended leather "padding", albeit thin, to be adequate. Would it be possible to retrofit same to your TT?
> ...


That's because you didn't read my post about the same on the previous page ...


ZephyR2 said:


> Maybe have a look at the extended leather package. As part of that you get a padded leather trim around the centre console which might help.


 :lol:

Steve2017TTS obviously saw it - see above. 
Don't worry Steve, after a while I'm sure you'll develop some hard skin on the side of your knee.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Edinburra said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on this matter, I've looked on eBay and have found quite a few "knee pads/rests" for other marques that with some adjustments should meet my requirements.


I hadn't anticipated a good result from this route but glad you have a way ahead now.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> Maybe have a look at the extended leather package. As part of that you get a padded leather trim around the centre console which might help.


Not wishing to appear to be pouring cold water, but I would guess that fitting the leather part to the centre console would be both expensive and, given the nature of Audi trim, very difficult!


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe have a look at the extended leather package. As part of that you get a padded leather trim around the centre console which might help.
> ...


I agree with your reply and think I may visit an upholsterer I know and get a professional opinion and some idea of a real cost.


----------

